# East Java-Indonesian Coffee Suplier



## rollaas (Oct 3, 2015)

If anyone needs a supplier for Luwak Coffee Arabica or Arabica Roasted bean and green bean, you may contact me at --email address removed-- thank you..


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Can I flavour the beans and repackage them as my own ?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I lol'd.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How much for 250 gms of your best Arabica, including postage please?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hi rollaas

I would like to draw to your attention that Coffee Forums UK has an advertising policy in place and our community actively supports accredited forum advertisers.

Please refer to http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/Co...ising_2015.pdf for full details.

I would encourage you to contact Glenn via PM to discuss advertising opportunities

Further posts containing advertising may be moved to moderation for review.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Hi rollaas
> 
> I would like to draw to your attention that Coffee Forums UK has an advertising policy in place and our community actively supports accredited forum advertisers.
> 
> ...


See Rob, as a mod, if you snooze you lose!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Can I flavour the beans and repackage them as my own ?


You can force feed yourself on them, then fish them out of the loo and market them as Kopi Puwak if you like. This will at least be adding value rather than just repacking, relabelling and reselling.


----------

